# Now kitchen sink doesn't drain well



## debodun (Jul 11, 2022)

After getting a new kitchen faucet installed, now the sink is not draining well. Is this just a coincidence or what?


----------



## bowmore (Jul 11, 2022)

It could be almost anything. If the sink is not draining well something has partially plugged up the drain. Perhaps the plumber dropped something in the drain when installing the faucet.


----------



## Knight (Jul 11, 2022)

Does the sink have a food disposal unit attached to the drain?  If it does then if you haven't used it there may be food particles built up in it.


----------



## C50 (Jul 11, 2022)

bowmore said:


> It could be almost anything. If the sink is not draining well something has partially plugged up the drain. Perhaps the plumber dropped something in the drain when installing the faucet.


I agree.  Changing the spiget wouldn't have anything to do with how it drains, something probably got dropped into the drain.  Pull the trap off and have a look.

Something else occurred to be.  If you just installed a high flow type fawcett it's possible a larger volume of water is going into the sink so it appears to be draining slow but is the same as before.  Your old fawcett could have had less flow or been partially clogged so was delivering less water.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2022)

When that happens here, as it does often, I just take the pipes apart, remove clog, clean pipes, and put them back on.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2022)

I used a plunger, but it didn't help.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2022)

C50 said:


> I agree.  Changing the spiget wouldn't have anything to do with how it drains, something probably got dropped into the drain.  Pull the trap off and have a look.
> 
> Something else occurred to be.  If you just installed a high flow type fawcett it's possible a larger volume of water is going into the sink so it appears to be draining slow but is the same as before.  Your old fawcett could have had less flow or been partially clogged so was delivering less water.


Yes, this ^

Something probly came loose and fell into the pipe, or the new faucet flows faster than the old.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I used a plunger, but it didn't help.


Deb, call the person who installed the new faucet. They have to check their work....and at NO CHARGE!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2022)

When my drains run slow I boil two kettles of water on the stove.

I squirt some Dawn into the drain and pour in the first kettle, wait five minutes, and pour in the second kettle. 

The first kettle of hot water melts any fat that may have accumulated in the J bend and the second kettle flushes it out.

This method could be your undoing if the pipe joints aren't strong enough to stand the hot water. 

Good luck.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2022)

This is what it looks like under the sink. 



Someone suggested to me that there might be a problem with the AAV (that black thing). I took it out an looked, but didn't see anything obviously wrong. There are no moving parts - it's just a black cap with some long holes in it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2022)

It looks like a two bowl sink.

Does one side drain quicker than the other?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2022)

Yes - the left basin is a little better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2022)

debodun said:


> Yes - the left basin is a little better.


That may mean that it’s a simple clog or obstruction in the J bend on the right side.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2022)

If you suspect the AAV (air admittance valve), check under your bathroom sink....it should have one, also.  Swap them out, and if the problem follows the AAV, it's an easy $10 fix.


----------



## Chet (Jul 15, 2022)

Try Liquid Plumber or Draino.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2022)

Chet said:


> Try Liquid Plumber or Draino.


Before I had my house re-piped & drain lines replaced, I used both products.  My plumber showed me the damage they cause.  I told him it says _"Won't Harm Pipes"_ on the bottles & he just laughed & said, _"Most plumbers hope you believe that; it's good for their business."_


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 15, 2022)

Dump some  baking soda  down the drain,, than vinegar,, let  that bubble  awhile  than  run the hot water.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 15, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> That may mean that it’s a simple clog or obstruction in the J bend on the right side.


Yes, loosen the slip joint nuts for the "trap" for that side, clean out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yes, loosen the slip joint nuts for the "trap" for that side, clean out.


That’s a daring move, make sure you have a bucket under it and plenty of old towels!


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

@debodun - If you have a shop vacuum, you can try using that to unclog the drain. Three years ago, after a few hours of trying everything (except Draino, because of what Winn said), an auger (snake), and baking soda + vinegar + hot water several times, nothing worked to unclog my kitchen sink.

Then I unclogged it using my shop vac. The hose wouldn't go down from the top of the drain, not only because it's too narrow, but there's a cross piece that prevents it. So I had to undo the pipes underneath, which had me worried because there's one that's like an accordion that's been installed at an angle. I figured I'd give it a shot to avoid the expen$e of having to call the plumber. If I screwed it up and couldn't get it unclogged or the pipes re-hooked up properly so that it didn't leak, I'd call him.

After I unscrewed the pipes, I inserted the shop vac hose into the pipe. In less than five seconds, I felt the clog coming through the hose! Somehow, by the grace of God, I managed to hook everything back up properly and nothing leaked.

If the shop vac hose will fit down the top of your drain, I'd try that first before taking anything apart underneath. Just do a YouTube search and you'll find several videos using a shop vac to unclog kitchen and bathroom sinks. If you do have to take apart the pipes underneath, follow Nathan's and Aunt Bee's instructions.

Also, be very careful as to what you let go down your drain. Never ever dump cooking oil down there, not even a little bit, or anything else that could solidify.

You can also try this: Take four Alka-Seltzer tablets and drop them into the drain, followed by a cup of white vinegar. Let the citric acid from the tablets and the vinegar fizz and foam for 10 minutes to loosen the muck stuck inside. Meanwhile, boil a pot of water, then pour it down the drain. Repeat if necessary. I'm not saying it will work, but it's worth a try.

Good luck, debs.

Bella


----------



## Jules (Jul 15, 2022)

Bella said:


> You can also try this: Take four Alka-Seltzer tablets and drop them into the drain, followed by a cup of white vinegar. Let the citric acid from the tablets and the vinegar fizz and foam for 10 minutes to loosen the muck stuck inside. Meanwhile, boil a pot of water, then pour it down the drain. Repeat if necessary. I'm not saying it will work, but it's worth a try.


That’s a new tip.  Would be worth trying.

Deb, do you keep the stoppers resting in your sink so no bits and pieces go down.  In my family, they were always set on the edge of the basin.  When my husband explained that they’re designed like strainers for a reason, I quit that bad habit.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 15, 2022)

You can plunge it or pour hair conditioner down the drain.


----------



## C50 (Jul 15, 2022)

You solve the problem step by step.  First step needs to be pull the traps and check for an obstruction.   Do it after all the water has drained out of the sinks, that way there shouldn't be to much water in the drain pipe.  

Traps serve two functions.  One is to catch any large objects that may slip past your drain.  The second is to create a water plug so stinky drain smells don't back up into the room.

Checking the trap is a five minute job, start there.


----------



## senior chef (Jul 15, 2022)

It is not uncommon for the plumber to partially reduce the drain flow because they have used teflon tape and some of it is out of place. ie; slowing the flow. So, it is the simplest thing to disconnect the P-trap and check it out.  Good directions above. If you have a double P-trap disconnect and check them BOTH.
Do you also have a garbage disposal ?  Make sure it is not partially plugged up.


----------



## Jules (Jul 15, 2022)

@debodun  is a senior lady.  Suggestions to take pipes apart may not be in her experiences.  

Deb, did the fellow that did your installation of the new taps have any comments?


----------



## Knight (Jul 15, 2022)

debodun said:


> Yes - the left basin is a little better.


In Debs post #10 I see the slow drain problem. Look at the right side compared to the left.

The right side has a slight uphill flow relative to the left side. Water trying to free flow up hill in this instance will cause the slow draining.

By shortening that extension tube probably an inch & a half that should cure the slow drain problem. I think Deb said she had a cousin that could do things for her so maybe a call to him would help her. I'm pretty sure she has me on ignore so if someone passes this along to her it might help.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If you suspect the AAV (air admittance valve), check under your bathroom sink....it should have one, also.  Swap them out, and if the problem follows the AAV, it's an easy $10 fix.


Neither bathroom sinks have an AAV.

There's no garbage disposal in the kitchen sink.

There is a strainer in the side I use most.


----------



## feywon (Jul 16, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> When my drains run slow I boil two kettles of water on the stove.
> 
> I squirt some Dawn into the drain and pour in the first kettle, wait five minutes, and pour in the second kettle.
> 
> ...


Practical. My first step is usually applying baking soda and vinegar and it works well.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 16, 2022)

Bella said:


> After I unscrewed the pipes, I inserted the shop vac hose into the pipe. In less than five seconds, I felt the clog coming through the hose! Somehow, by the grace of God, I managed to hook everything back up properly and nothing leaked.
> 
> Bella


Awesome work!      The shop vac trick is a valuable tactic when all else fails.  

Years ago at work the main [commercial] kitchen had the tile floor replaced.  Afterwards, floors drains wouldn't drain...you guessed it- the tile setters had dumped grout and broken tile pieces down the floor drains.   A 'snake' cable would not go into the pipes because of the tile fragments.  Our senior maintenance guy thought to try the shop vac trick...worked when all else failed!


----------



## Bella (Jul 16, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *Awesome work!  *   The shop vac trick is a valuable tactic when all else fails.


Thank you, Nathan!


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> @debodun  is a senior lady.  Suggestions to take pipes apart may not be in her experiences.
> 
> Deb, did the fellow that did your installation of the new taps have any comments?


That's why I've been LOL'ing at some of these suggestions - especially the ones that involve lying on her back on the floor & reaching under the sink.  Then trying to get up again.   Even young plumbers have difficulty doing it.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm betting on the AAV.  They are a way of getting around the need for a vent pipe, probably allowing a one way flow of air.  Mine went haywire and started leaking sewer gas into my kitchen. I removed it and capped it off.  That slows down the drain, and like yours, one basin drains faster than the other, but it was serviceable enough not to bother replacing the broken gimmick.  Maybe I should replace the part, but I don't really know why I should just because the drain is a bit slow.  I know this sounds slap dash, but to me putting in an AAV to avoid a vent pipe is slap dash.  Course if the sink is a center counter without a wall, you have to make do.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2022)

kitchen sink doesn't drain well​Put a big pan in the sink
Once it's full of water, toss it in the garden


----------



## Knight (Jul 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> This is what it looks like under the sink.
> 
> View attachment 229526
> 
> Someone suggested to me that there might be a problem with the AAV (that black thing). I took it out an looked, but didn't see anything obviously wrong. There are no moving parts - it's just a black cap with some long holes in it.


I'll try this again. Look at the left side drain.  After the trap the PVC tube going to the down drain is level. Look at the right side. After the trap the PVC tube going to the down drain is going up hill. Free flow water doesn't flow very fast going uphill.
Easy fix
Slip joints don't usually require a tool to loosen or tighten.
Tools needed A hacksaw, a pot to catch the water & a rag to wipe up any splashed water
Unloosen the slip join completely at the sink drain connection. Slide it up.
Loosen the slip joint after the trap where it connects to the down drain.
Turn the trap slowly to drain the trapped water into the pot.
Check the ability to raise the trap to assure level drain. The down extension may need cut to allow lift.
Once you know that the connection will level, slide the slip joint down to reconnect.
Tighten both slip joints, fill sink, place pan under where the connections were loosened. Drain sink check for leaks. Be ready to stop draining if you have a leak. If leaking check for connections being tight enough.

If nothing else this will at least assure you there is no blockage in the trap.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2022)

My AAV doesn't have any moving parts like I see on some diagrams. It's just a hollow piece of plastic with several Spanish-style window shaped holes in it. See reply #10 in this thread.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> My AAV doesn't have any moving parts like I see on some diagrams. It's just a hollow piece of plastic with several Spanish-style window shaped holes in it. See reply #10 in this thread.


An AAV doesn't have any moving parts....it's just a "valve" designed to equalize the air pressure in the plumbing when you drain the sink.

https://www.plumbingsupply.com/how-and-why-air-admittance-valves-are-used.html

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-1-1-2-in-ABS-In-Line-Cheater-Air-Admittance-Vent-39012/100204205


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2022)

I am having a difficult time understanding how replacing the AAV will solve anything when it's just a hollow piece of plastic with holes in it.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jul 16, 2022)

I had the same problem in my bathroom sink. I unscrewed the drain and cleaned off all the debris. Now it works perfectly. I never needed a plumber.  The problem was the drain.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> I am having a difficult time understanding how replacing the AAV will solve anything when it's just a hollow piece of plastic with holes in it.


Read the article I referenced in post 36 to see what an AAV is for.  It is a rubber "Valve" designed to equalize the air pressure in a drain.  Until you open your sink plumbing and verify that there aren't any blockages, the AAV is just a "possibility".  Unless you have the proper tools and skills, your best bet is to call a plumber.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> I am having a difficult time understanding how replacing the AAV will solve anything when it's just a hollow piece of plastic with holes in it.


I puzzled over that 10 years ago too, and then stopped wondering once I got rid of the thing.  I'm not recommending that, however.  It may have worked for me only.  Who knows if it was a fluke or something else?  It's similar to one of those things where something isn't working so you take it apart and can't find anything wrong.  Then you put it back together and it works fine.  There are often such technical mysteries.  Probably has something to do with quantum mechanics.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 16, 2022)

> ....on the floor & reaching under the sink.  Then trying to get up again. Even *young* plumbers have difficulty doing it


That's the part I like!
Being 70 doesn't seem so bad after all.


----------



## Knight (Jul 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> That's why I've been LOL'ing at some of these suggestions - especially the ones that involve lying on her back on the floor & reaching under the sink.  Then trying to get up again.   Even young plumbers have difficulty doing it.


Recognizing Deb's age & capabilities is why I put this in my 1st. post about drains.
Quote.
" I think Deb said she had a cousin that could do things for her so maybe a call to him would help her."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 16, 2022)

Chet said:


> Try Liquid Plumber or Draino.


LIke @win231 pointed out, I heard plumbers say stay away from Draino and Liquid Plumber.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes...seems to me there can be a solution rather than putting a lot of caustic chemicals into the drain and ultimately into the environment.

BTW - here's a pic of my actual AAV:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2022)

Your pipes and undersink space are so clean!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2022)

I think chemical drain cleaners are great when they work, but when they don’t it creates a hazard for the person that ultimately fixes the problem.

Like so many things, a little routine maintenance saves a lot of bother and expense.


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Your pipes and undersink space are so clean!


Well, I did clean it out a bit when the neighbor came over to work in it. I had a lot of misc. things under there.


----------

